# Bedding



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

What does everyone use for bedding?? We have 1 stall that has cement floor and we use ground up corn cob bedding. The other stall has a dirt floor and during the summer all they do is sleep in the stall and we don't put bedding down usually. During the winter we have bedding since they usually stay in the barn all winter.

My mil has been BLOWING my cell phone up this morning telling me we have to get bedding for the dirt floor stall because if we don't the animals will get sick. Which makes no sense to me because we don't put bedding down in the summer and her animals sleep in their stalls on mountains of poop and pee and no one ever gets sick. That and when we took over the 2 stalls for goats I cleaned almost 2ft of poop and hay out of both stalls

So does anyone use bedding in the summer? I don't see a point when they only sleep in the stall and it just makes way more work for us every week


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, my sheds are bedded with straw or old hay year round. The bedding helps keep the dirt floors from becoming a muddy, nasty mess, makes the sheds easier to clean, and keeps my girls cleaner.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I went and bought 2 bales of straw because when I went to let them out their stall was all muddy from the last 4 days of rain. So I threw it Down so they weren't laying in mud and packed it along the cracks where our buck tried to kick his way out after my mil locked him in the barn. I still basically got told I was dumb for buying straw and told it would only "be good for a day or two" she's upset I didn't do what she said and buy shaved bedding. I td my husband she doesn't clean the goat stalls so I'm buying what's easier for me to clean!!

I have to locate someone with straw I had to buy it from tsc and holy Jeebus $5/ bale. Ouch.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I do not use straw because the goats would rather eat that over good hay.go figure


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Yea I noticed that. Weirdos. We don't feed hay in the summer.


----------

